
Your Terrifying Dreams Could Be Rehearsal for Real Life - rbanffy
http://nautil.us/blog/your-terrifying-dreams-could-be-rehearsal-for-real-life
======
HONEST_ANNIE
Dreaming may have multiple functions, but it makes sense that the content of
dreams serves some purpose. Even if dreaming about survival situations is just
marginally useful, differential survival directs dreams towards it.

Animals with complex cognitive systems must learn to coordinate their
response. Surviving life threatening situations is extremely important, but
they occur relatively rarely.

ps. Is this might be relevant to human fantasy and entertainment. The content
of entertainment allows people to fantasize rare events of importance, meeting
a mate or surviving zombie attack. People don't fantasize doing their daily
work well.

